
The Science Is Extremely Clear: You Need to Prioritize Sleep - Anon84
https://www.wired.com/story/the-science-is-extremely-clear-you-need-to-prioritize-sleep/
======
KnotEye
Sleep helps so much. "Munchy crunchy chocolately cocoa sleep" \- Tom Servo.

